# Golfer required, Watford area, Friday 15 June



## USER1999 (Jun 11, 2012)

We have a 3 ball at my club, West Herts in Watford, at 14.45 on Friday 11 June (this Friday). Currently RickG, Pieman, and myself. Looking for a golfer to make up a fourball.

The course condition is superb at the moment (if the rain stops). However the rough is insane, as we had the Herts Open there this weekend (scratch or better only), and the rough has been set by the Herts Golf Union, who sem to like it very deep. They won't cut it back due to the weather, and we have one of the biggest comps of the year coming up on Saturday / Sunday. 

Open to any, but would prefer someone proficient with the driver, as looking for balls every hole is no fun.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 11, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			.*...........Golfer required*

... but would prefer someone proficient with the driver.............
		
Click to expand...

Getting a bit fussy nowadays Murph.





I know when I'm not wanted


----------



## rickg (Jun 11, 2012)

it's mine and Piemans birthday Friday and also England play Sweden later so looking to make it a great day with a round of golf then watch the footie somewhere.........


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2012)

rickg said:



			it's mine and Piemans birthday Friday and also England play Sweden later so looking to make it a great day with a round of golf then watch the footie somewhere.........
		
Click to expand...

Gutted I cant make it, apart from the weather fcast looks like it will be a cracking day  Happy bday to the pair of you, is it bday boys v the other two lol


----------



## rickg (Jun 11, 2012)

fundy said:



			Happy bday to the pair of you, is it bday boys v the other two lol
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate.........Would make sense but me and Murph have our Volvo pairs Sunday so could do with the practice.......


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 11, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Getting a bit fussy nowadays Murph.










I know when I'm not wanted 

Click to expand...

You would be most welcome roger, short but straight is fine. Long and wayward will struggle. Good job James can't make it!


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			You would be most welcome roger, short but straight is fine. Long and wayward will struggle. Good job James can't make it!
		
Click to expand...

hmm prob a good job i cant either then lol


----------



## rickg (Jun 11, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			You would be most welcome roger!
		
Click to expand...

absolutely Roger........you know it makes sense....get your name down....


----------



## PieMan (Jun 11, 2012)

rickg said:



			absolutely Roger........you know it makes sense....get your name down....
		
Click to expand...

Will be an easy win for us Roger................!!


----------



## JustOne (Jun 11, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			You would be most welcome roger, short but straight is fine. Long and wayward will struggle. Good job James can't make it!
		
Click to expand...

Oi! 

I've been working on the 'straight' part of my drives!... I've mastered straight left and straight right


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 11, 2012)

James hits a mean rbz 3 wood (when its not his) and holes a plethora of pressure putts when his partner is out of the hole :thup:

the rest of his game is pants tho


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 11, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Oi! 

I've been working on the 'straight' part of my drives!... I've mastered straight left and straight right 

Click to expand...

Just not too sure which one will happen! 

Nice course always been in excellent condition when I've played it, though I have occasionally got tired of waiting for the dog-walkers/perambulators to cross on that Par 3!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 11, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Just not too sure which one will happen! 

Nice course always been in excellent condition when I've played it, though I have occasionally got tired of waiting for the dog-walkers/perambulators to cross on that Par 3!
		
Click to expand...

That'll be the fourth, and yes, it can be wearing.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 11, 2012)

erm, observation. Straightish off the tee.... after the Hotchkin Murph I assume you arent playing then


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 11, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			James hits a mean rbz 3 wood (when its not his) and holes a plethora of pressure putts when his partner is out of the hole :thup:

the rest of his game is pants tho 

Click to expand...




G1BB0 said:



			erm, observation. Straightish off the tee.... after the Hotchkin Murph I assume you arent playing then 

Click to expand...

I am, but then I know where to start looking.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 11, 2012)

Don't really know why I looked at this thread as it started with "Golfer required".

Was meant to have played in a Vets match today but course flooded so ended up defrosting the freezer and fridge (WTF).  Playing Wed (if course open), Thursday in the Hever Castle Senior's Open (last time I played there in an open there were ducks swimming on the fairway so it doesn't bode well), board comp on Saturday and some knockabout on Monday somewhere near Camberley. 

Apparently, I have run out of brownie points this month already so will be helping to look after grandson No 1 on Friday.  

Probably more knackering than beating Murph and RickG 

Sorry guys but as much as I'd like to join you and take the money, I think it would be best to pass on this one.


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 12, 2012)

Just asked my boss if I could get hte day off and he has said no chance. Would have loved to join you for a game.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 12, 2012)

It'll probably rain anyway.

You could have worn your hat.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 12, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			It'll probably rain anyway.

You could have worn your hat.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:At this rate it looks very much like I will have to beat Murph and Rick on my own then..........so should be over round about the 14th........:whoo:


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 12, 2012)

PieMan said:



			:rofl:At this rate it looks very much like I will have to beat Murph and Rick on my own then..........so should be over round about the 14th........:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You need to get done by 13, it's a long walk in from 14.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 12, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			You need to get done by 13, it's a long walk in from 14.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps we'll keep it going longer!!


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 13, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			It'll probably rain anyway.You could have worn your hat.
		
Click to expand...

 That hat is fantastic I'll have you know. I have worn it a few times at my place receantly to the amazement of the locals......lol


----------



## rickg (Jun 13, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			That hat is fantastic I'll have you know. I have worn it a few times at my place receantly to the amazement of the locals......lol
		
Click to expand...

Do they keep asking you how much it is for a pound of cod?


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 14, 2012)

rickg said:



			Do they keep asking you how much it is for a pound of cod?
		
Click to expand...

 No not yet, but some of them could not believe how much I paid for it.....lol


----------



## rickg (Jun 14, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			No not yet, but some of them could not believe how much I paid for it.....lol
		
Click to expand...

Bet the guys in the Woodhall Spa shop couldn't believe their luck that they'd sold it!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 14, 2012)

We might laugh, but tomorrow could be pretty unpleasant. Not the company, although mant might say different?


----------



## rickg (Jun 15, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			We might laugh, but tomorrow could be pretty unpleasant. Not the company, although mant might say different?
		
Click to expand...

Where are we watching the England game?


----------



## rickg (Jun 15, 2012)

Results are in :

Birthday boys came 1st & 2nd...........older birthday boy just pipped younger birthday boy by 1 point despite a fighting birdie from younger birthday boy on the 18th........old git took the cash.......sitting here on the patio in the glorious sunshine supping Peronis & Carlsbergs.........Murphs new putter is nice....dont think his missus will ever see it......... C'mon EnglAND........PS

PS...Has anyone ever had to use a GPS before (or an AA routeplanner) on their own course for their second shot into a 172 yard par 3.....?


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 15, 2012)

many a time Rick (GPS)

Enjoy the alcohol and footy :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Jun 15, 2012)

Fess up...... what were the point scores?

(and is Murph STILL shanking?)


----------



## rickg (Jun 16, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Fess up...... what were the point scores?

(and is Murph STILL shanking?) 

Click to expand...

nothing spectacular mate.....twas very windy............we all had poor  front nines but good back nines.......Murph had 28, Pie man 30 and me 31.......

Course was in great nick and Murph  was the perfect host..............we ended up at Paul's local for the footie.. Played darts into the small hours  and i ended up staying at the in-laws.....cracking day  yesterday.....


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 16, 2012)

sounds pretty much perfick Rick :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Jun 16, 2012)

Sounds great, footie must have helped the bitter pill of you all getting .1 back? 

Nooooooo!........Just realised that Camberley Heath is the morning after the US Open final round........ put me down for .1


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 16, 2012)

Bit of a mistake going out last night.

Was supposed to watch the footy with rick and Paul. A couple of beers, and home by ten. 7.00 tee off in the morning, greensomes. Apparently I got in a 01.00, completely trolleyed. Next thing I know, the phone rings, and I have a very irate partner saying its seven o clock, we're on the tee, and where am I? In bed. Asleep. Not good. I have missed my alarm, and two previous phone calls.

Teeth cleaned, contacts in, and on the tee at 7.15. I have never got to the course so quickly. The boys out at 7.08 had gone out in front, and the pro shop were cool about me being late. Apologies all round, and off we go. But, I'm still very much worse for wear. First drive, massive block, never to be seen again. No point in even looking for it, so I take my partners drive, and fat a wedge into a green side bunker.

Second hole, I hooked my drive into a bunker, so again, I'm taking the second shot. 230, uphill, into wind. I lay up with a hybrid (you can't shank a hybrid). To 8 ft from the pin. I cannot hit my hybrid that far. Ever. Half a swing, hit it easy so my head doesn't fall off, and I have nailed it.

Junk round of golf, but at least we didn't get dq'ed.


----------



## rickg (Jun 16, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Bit of a mistake going out last night.

Was supposed to watch the footy with rick and Paul. A couple of beers, and home by ten. 7.00 tee off in the morning, greensomes. Apparently I got in a 01.00, completely trolleyed. Next thing I know, the phone rings, and I have a very irate partner saying its seven o clock, we're on the tee, and where am I? In bed. Asleep. Not good. I have missed my alarm, and two previous phone
		
Click to expand...

Oops!!!.....It was Pauls fault........he's a bad influence..........I was supposed to be just driving you 2 up to the pub and then nursing a couple of diet cokes while clapping politely when England did something good.

Woke up in a strange bed before the Father in law took me to rescue my car from the pub........

What was that red wine we were drinking at one point.....it was quite tasty.....bad idea to hit the JD though......btw...how come your darts playing got better the more pissed you got?........All i remember is running round with my shirt over my head when I hit that treble 7!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 16, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			James hits a mean rbz 3 wood (when its not his) and holes a plethora of pressure putts when his partner is out of the hole :thup:

the rest of his game is pants tho 

Click to expand...




rickg said:



			Oops!!!.....It was Pauls fault........he's a bad influence..........I was supposed to be just driving you 2 up to the pub and then nursing a couple of diet cokes while clapping politely when England did something good.

Woke up in a strange bed before the Father in law took me to rescue my car from the pub........

What was that red wine we were drinking at one point.....it was quite tasty.....bad idea to hit the JD though......btw...how come your darts playing got better the more pissed you got?........All i remember is running round with my shirt over my head when I hit that treble 7!!

Click to expand...

The wine was campo viejo Rioja. Very nice wine for the price. They do three types, and that was the cheapest, but still goes down well, even if you are sober.

As or the darts, I have not played for 25 years minimum, but used to be an ok player. It just takes a While to get going, and it helps to be leg less. Well, it helps me anyway.


----------



## rickg (Jun 16, 2012)

Also just remembered Pieman had his golf shoes on in the pub ALL NIGHT!!!


----------



## PieMan (Jun 17, 2012)

I do not remember much after the red wine!! :mmm: Was up at 8, did two hours of football coaching with 6 and 7 year olds between 9.30 and 11.30 and, after picking up clubs from a surprisingly sprightly Murph, ended up at the Oxhey Village Summer Fayre all afternoon........where I was in a team which won the tug of war competition! Then out for curry and more beers yesterday evening. Feeling a bit tired today :whoo:

Fantastic day on Friday - brilliant way to spend a birthday!

And I think I will wear my golf shoes to the pub more often - especially the grip they provide on the oche!! :whoo:


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 17, 2012)

I was only sprightly because I had downed another three peronis.

Then I went out for another 13, and played great.


----------

